# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Pascal/Delphi/Kylix >  Trăm trâu trăm cỏ

## anhngoctmy

đề bài:
Trăm trâu trăm cỏ
Trâu đứng ăn năm
Trâu nằm ăn ba
Trâu già ba con một bó

Bài này tui mới làm cách đây 2 ngày nhưng ......quên mất rồi!!!!!!:emlaugh:
help me please!!!

=============
Mong bạn gõ có dấu trong bài viết sau!

----------


## tintuclqh

Đề chỉ yêu cầu in ra đáp án đúng không, code đây:


```
uses crt;
var a,b,c,s:integer;
begin
clrscr;
for a:=1 to 100 do
for b:=1 to 100 do
for c:=1 to 100 do
if (((5*a)+(3*b)+(c div 3)=100)and (c mod 3=0)) and ((a+b+c)=100) then writeln('Trau dung ',a,' trau nam ',b,' trau gia ',c);
readln;
end.
```


:book:

----------


## hangdambao00

*binhnguyenLQD-kg ơi.bạn làm thế thì hơi thừa.vì trâu đứng ăn năm mà co 100 bó cỏ thì tối đa chỉ co 20 con trâu đứng là cùng.đúng k bạn.*
*tôi có một bài muốn đóng góp cho diễn đàn:*
*program BT;
uses crt;
var x,y,z:integer;
begin
clrscr;
for x:=1 to 20 do
for y:=1 to 100-5*x do
begin
z:=(100-5*x-3*y)*3;
if x+y+z=100 then
writeln('so trau dung, nam,gia lan luot la: ',x,' ',y,' ',z);end;
readln
end.*
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
nên bạn mà cho chạy từ 1 to 100 thì máy sẽ chạy mát nhiều thời gian hơn mà lại vô nghĩa

----------


## Trịnh Nguyệt

> *binhnguyenLQD-kg ơi.bạn làm thế thì hơi thừa.vì trâu đứng ăn năm mà co 100 bó cỏ thì tối đa chỉ co 20 con trâu đứng là cùng.đúng k bạn.*
> *tôi có một bài muốn đóng góp cho diễn đàn:*
> *program BT;*
> *uses crt;*
> *var x,y,z:integer;*
> *begin*
> *clrscr;*
> *for x:=1 to 20 do*
> *for y:=1 to 100-5*x do*
> ...


 Ừm, mình làm nhanh nên cũng không để ý, cám ơn bạn về góp ý giải thuật nhá !:emlaugh:

----------

